# battery question...



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, I'm thinking about using an electric scooter motor to pull a large toy train made of plastic barrels.

Here's my question: The motor is Model # MY1016

Type: Electric Power Motor

Voltage: 24VDC

Rated Current: 14.5A

Output: 250 Watts

Rated Speed: 2750 RPM

cost around $37 with shipping.

I'm figuring plenty of torque to pull the heavy train.


A scooter battery is going to be out of the question. Around $150 is too expensive.

Does anyone know a much cheaper route to go battery-wise?


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

go for a pair of automotive or marine batteries. Lead Acid is your cheapest bang for the buck


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Deep cycle marine.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

rev, I'm not finding those for any less than 50 ea.

50 x 2 = 100+ dollars. Out of my range at the momant.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Try junkyards for used batteries and see what they can do.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

you could try a gang of 4 * 6 volt lantern batteries, but I cant say they will source enough current.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"Try junkyards for used batteries and see what they can do."


may be worth a shot. unfortunately, most here cost $25 for pull a part.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Koumajutsu said:


> you could try a gang of 4 * 6 volt lantern batteries, but I cant say they will source enough current.


At least not for hours, I'm afraid.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Borrow the battery from your (friend's, neighbor's, enemy's, etc) car.....  Two batteris in series (maybe 2 sets in parallel) would run for a while. The other question I'd ask is how are you going to adjust the speed?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Try an industrial alarm company. Most emergency lighting systems are battery powered as well as alarm back up power supplies. These batteries must be replaced on a regular schedule even though they have plenty of life left in them. Most of these batteries are Gel Cell so mounting is easy. I've gotten some that have amp hour ratings higher than most motorcycle batteries. The best part is they are usually free when you can get them. 
Worth a few phone calls...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

.id. said:


> Borrow the battery from your (friend's, neighbor's, enemy's, etc) car.....  Two batteris in series (maybe 2 sets in parallel) would run for a while. The other question I'd ask is how are you going to adjust the speed?


I was figuring maybe a dimmer?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

A dimmer probable won't work, lower voltage = lower torque, you need something along the lines of a electronic throttle for r/c cars, or a PWM circuit where y0u can control the duty cycle.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ah jeeesh. how much am I looking at for those?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

ah, just use the riding lawn mower or steal your neighbors if you don't have one.

BTW, where are you getting the plastic drums from? My work place may have some 30 gallon ones but not 55 gallon size. I was planning on making a train car to pull my daughter around as we have a local area in the Fall that has a "train" setup that gives rides and she loved that. Well, for a ticket price.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

You can make one with a 555 for a couple of bucks just google speed controller circuit 555.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

hey sickie...

I looked that motor up and its pretty cool. I cant find any torque specs though. Im still looking but appears that they are supplimental power.... little low end torque... Like you kick the scooter to get it going and once you get going the motor helps keep your momentum. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Good point Randy, you're gonna need all that stuff. Have you tried Craigs list? I saw several complete electric scooters for under $50 in the Sacramento area, maybe try your area, search for "electric scooter" in motorcycles.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

A standard household dimmer won't work because they are for use with AC, not the DC from your batteries that you are going to "borrow" from your neighbors.

The 555 circuit would be a cheap way to build the PWM part of the motor speed controller, but since the motor draws 14A you'll need some serious transistors to handle the current and that's where it gets expensive again.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bourno said:


> ah, just use the riding lawn mower or steal your neighbors if you don't have one.
> 
> BTW, where are you getting the plastic drums from? My work place may have some 30 gallon ones but not 55 gallon size. I was planning on making a train car to pull my daughter around as we have a local area in the Fall that has a "train" setup that gives rides and she loved that. Well, for a ticket price.


The plastic barrels are from work. U-Haul has a section where I am that washes their trucks, and the drums are filled with soap, cleaner, etc. All they do is throw them out. So, I'm on a pretty good basis with the head guy and he just gives me the plastic barrels when they're empty.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, maybe the scooter motor isn't the way to go. I'd still like an electric motor to hook up to a battery or two and move the train folks. Any suggestions? It would just be filled with toy people and animals, but has to have enough pull for plastic barrels, which can be heavy.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Sickie once you give the train a push start I think it will be OK with the scooter motor, my neighbor kid has one and it pulls me around and I'm 275lbs, and as far as using battery's, how about using a battery charger and a electric rail system to run it? Now I know you might be worried about an exposed rail but it doesn't have to be, you can use/make a split insulation rail to power you train. By using the battery charger you can lower the speed buy using a 12V charger if you so chose and using the lower voltage means less risk, but it also means less power. There are many ways to do this if you just plan on having the train going around in circles, and there is nothing in the way in the middle of the track you can use a suspended cable to a center point, with power transfer brushes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've thought about the power rail, but you hit the nail on the head about safety. Anyone who knows me knows that I'm overly paranoid about safety, and having power run the rail with little kids and snow/rain, etc. makes me extremely uncomfortable.

I've also thought about the central suspended cord, and it may be the way to go, but it just looks so unsightly, and I can't figure out how to decorate it to even remotely to look okay. As I said though, it may be the way to go. I just thought batteries could be self contained, however I would constantly have to recharge them. 

Yep, the train is just going around a big circle in my front yard. I figure I could maybe use lawnmower wheels on a track? hmmmmmmm...maybe large pullies?

Okay, I guess I'm back to the scooter motor again. LOL


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

This looked interesting: http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/magazine/67.html


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Geared properly, a wiper motor would work. They are designed to run for long periods. You could probably find the sprockets and chain you need at http://www.allelectronics.com/ The setup I used for my indoor axworthy is extremely strong and would work just as well with a wiper motor. http://spookineering.com/axworthy.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

would a wiper motor really be able to pull 3 or four 55 gallon plastic drums?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Phil said:


> This looked interesting: http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/magazine/67.html


Thanks Phil. Good ideas. I think mine will be a simple two gear with chain.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> would a wiper motor really be able to pull 3 or four 55 gallon plastic drums?


Unless they're full... and depending on the overall weight, and how fast you want it to move. The lower the ratio the stronger it will be. As Archimedes theorized, "With a long enough lever, you could move the earth."


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

if you're thinking of electrifying the rail, just remember that DC is much safer than AC. and at 24 volts, you're still well under the threshold of causing damage (though it might sting like all get out) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_shock#Lethality_of_a_shock

FYI, I work with a live 46Vdc power source fairly regularly and the worst anyone in the lab has gotten in the last 10 years is a good scare


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks kouma. good ta know.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My batteries last for five years and they keep me going just fine Sic.


----------

